# Which rib would you choose?



## mas360 (Nov 21, 2006)

If you are to pick one to throw on the smoker, which kind you'd go for: spare rib, St.Louis cut or baby back rib?

I found spare rib to be the best. St. Louis is OK. Babyback has very little meat and it is usually too dry. The only good with babyback is the good looking cut when placed on the plate.


----------



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

For eating the St Louis has the most meat typically. We trim them down to spare rib size anymore for competition.


----------



## Spots and Dots (May 23, 2004)

Whatever is on sale


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2005)

My favorite is the st louis style but I'm just cooking in the backyard for family/friends. I know nothing about competition. But I'm good with babybacks when HEB puts them on sale cheap too.


----------



## Court (Jul 16, 2011)

Spare ribs IMO


----------



## w_r_ranch (Jan 14, 2005)

mas360 said:


> I found spare rib to be the best. St. Louis is OK. Babyback has very little meat and it is usually too dry.


Each animal is different, as is the meat cut that they produce (just like all ribeyes are not created equal)... I've done all three & have found very little difference in palatability.

I do disagree with 'Babybacks having very little meat and usually too dry'. Maybe I'm just lucky...


----------



## wildbill (Aug 11, 2005)

I prefer St. Louis cut ribs because they tend to be a little more uniform in size and cook nice and evenly. But I usually buy whole spare ribs and trim them myself. The trimmings are great to save and use in a pot of beans while you are smoking the ribs.


----------



## K Man (Jun 21, 2012)

I to buy whatever on sale. I trim the spare ribs myself and smoke the trimmings also, pull them off sooner when done. The trimmings make a good snack.


----------



## bigfishtx (Jul 17, 2007)

St Louis style all day long here. Much meatier and also more fat. 

I used to love Baby backs, but, rarely cook them now days.


----------



## JReich (Feb 10, 2015)

Spare ribs for me. At my HEB seems they usually only have baby backs and St. Louis cut and I'll get the St. Louis. Just personal preference here. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CaptJack (Jun 13, 2004)

*St.Louis cut*


----------



## mas360 (Nov 21, 2006)

w_r_ranch said:


> Each animal is different, as is the meat cut that they produce (just like all ribeyes are not created equal)... I've done all three & have found very little difference in palatability.
> 
> I do disagree with 'Babybacks having very little meat and usually too dry'. Maybe I'm just lucky...


I bought babyback from HEB and none ever had that much meat like in your photo. Mine had huge bones and just a thin layer of meat without much fat in it either. Is it really from baby pigs? or is it spare ribs that has been trimmed down?


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

beef ribs this eve


----------



## w_r_ranch (Jan 14, 2005)

mas360 said:


> I bought babyback from HEB and none ever had that much meat like in your photo. Mine had huge bones and just a thin layer of meat without much fat in it either. Is it really from baby pigs? or is it spare ribs that has been trimmed down?


Yes, they were Babybacks & they were purchased at HEB (either La Grange or Columbus)... I always pick through their meat case & select the best ones.


----------



## bigl (Mar 3, 2008)

*Yesterday*

Spare ribs, chicken and pork belly burnt ends yesterday.


----------



## bowmansdad (Nov 29, 2011)

Whatever is on sale.


----------



## CaptJack (Jun 13, 2004)

mas360 said:


> I bought babyback from HEB and none ever had that much meat like in your photo. Mine had huge bones and just a thin layer of meat without much fat in it either. Is it really from baby pigs? or is it spare ribs that has been trimmed down?


"Baby" back ribs are from the back

spare ribs - St.Louis or Kansas City cut- from the spare ribs are from the chest


----------



## old 37 (Nov 30, 2014)

mas360 said:


> I bought babyback from HEB and none ever had that much meat like in your photo. Mine had huge bones and just a thin layer of meat without much fat in it either. Is it really from baby pigs? or is it spare ribs that has been trimmed down?


 X2 I have never found Baby Back with meat. They wouldn't be on my list. I like spare ribs but confess I've never tried St Louis style


----------



## bigfishtx (Jul 17, 2007)

older 37 said:


> X2 I have never found Baby Back with meat. They wouldn't be on my list. I like spare ribs but confess I've never tried St Louis style


St Louis just has that flap of meat below the rib cage trimmed off. All the competitions usually ask for That cut in the boxes.


----------



## CaptJack (Jun 13, 2004)

>StLouis cut ribs, from the spare ribs

>KansasCity cut ribs, from the spare ribs

>how to cut the KansasCity ribs from the spare ribs


----------



## Ryan H. (May 10, 2011)

I'm a beef rib guy, but if I'm doing pork, usually baby back, and I find they have plenty of meat and only dry out if you smoke them too long, might also be where you get your meat and how they are cut.


----------



## That Robbie Guy (Aug 11, 2009)

I don't know but i'll eat ALL of them!


----------



## Red3Fish (Jun 4, 2004)

Funny no one mentioned pork country ribs?? The big ole single ribs. When they are on sale, I will use them, and pretty good! Kinda got to pick and choose to get the best ones. I also will find them on sale (usually cheaper than any other pork) and trim, cut them up and use in a sweet and sour pork recipe.

Later
R3F


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

^^^ these. My old man made country ribs a lot (pork or beef ones) on Sunday's growing up since they were so much cheaper. They're still dang good to me. Of the actual racks of ribs I'm a baby back guy.


----------



## kweber (Sep 20, 2005)

Red3Fish said:


> Funny no one mentioned pork country ribs?? The big ole single ribs. When they are on sale, I will use them, and pretty good! Kinda got to pick and choose to get the best ones. I also will find them on sale (usually cheaper than any other pork) and trim, cut them up and use in a sweet and sour pork recipe.
> 
> Later
> R3F


bone-in pork shoulder... I grill them a lot...


----------



## mas360 (Nov 21, 2006)

Red3Fish said:


> Funny no one mentioned* pork country ribs*?? The big ole single ribs. When they are on sale, I will use them, and pretty good! Kinda got to pick and choose to get the best ones. I also will find them on sale (usually cheaper than any other pork) and trim, cut them up and use in a sweet and sour pork recipe.
> 
> Later
> R3F


Is that the one the butcher slices out of the huge Boston butt?


----------



## Red3Fish (Jun 4, 2004)

Mas, I am not a expert on pigs, but these are real ribs, about 8" long and pretty big and pretty meaty.....look similar to the beef ribs they are talking about. I have never heard the called anything except pork country ribs. I don't think they come off a shoulder or a Boston Butt, although I could be wrong.

Later
R3F



















Looks I might have been wrong for a THIRD time in my life.....I divorced the other two times! LOL

*Country-style ribs* are cut from the blade end of the loin close to the pork shoulder. They are meatier than other rib cuts. They contain no rib bones, but instead contain parts of the shoulder blade (scapula).


----------



## manintheboat (Jun 1, 2004)

the first pic comes off of the loin. The second pic comes off of the butt. I have seen them both described as country ribs. It is all good as far as I am concerned. 

As far as ribs go, I have no preference between St Louis and Loin back ribs. Just depends on what I am in the mood for that day. They both have their merits.


----------



## Red3Fish (Jun 4, 2004)

Thanks Manintheboat.........guess I am not too old to learn something new!

Later
R3F


----------



## mas360 (Nov 21, 2006)

Red3Fish, 
I was confused too....when I first saw Boston butt I thought it came from the ham or the back end of the pig. Later on I came to find out it came from the shoulder...LOL. 

Same with Baby Back Rib....I thought that came from little young pig. Now, come to find out on 2Cool it came from just a pig, any pig....

That rib in your first photo looks so yummy.


----------



## TIMBOv2 (Mar 18, 2010)

I like short ribs myself.
Short on the bone, and long on the meat.lol


----------



## Big Guns 1971 (Nov 7, 2013)

babybacks any day of the week. ST louis and spare are basically the same


----------



## kawboy (May 6, 2017)

I do both Pork and beef ribs. One daughter will only eat the beef the other only the pork. I get to eat both.


----------



## scwine (Sep 7, 2006)

Country Style pork ribs for me. Cheap and d*m* good.


----------



## SouthTXSilvr333 (May 30, 2017)

Competitive cooking friends all tell me St Louis Ribs. The trick is to peel the thin shiny layer off the back side of the ribs. That way, they aren't so tough.


----------



## dunedawg (Jun 17, 2007)

Country style!! Cook like individual steaks. Get crust all around each one. Hard to mess up!! Been cookin' em for many years.


----------



## Trandall81 (Aug 3, 2012)

*The kids love the baby backs*

Baby backs


----------



## manintheboat (Jun 1, 2004)

mas360 said:


> Red3Fish,
> I was confused too....when I first saw Boston butt I thought it came from the ham or the back end of the pig. Later on I came to find out it came from the shoulder...LOL.
> 
> Same with Baby Back Rib....I thought that came from little young pig. Now, come to find out on 2Cool it came from just a pig, any pig....
> ...


I really think that baby back is more of a misnomer. What most people refer to as baby backs are actually loin backs.


----------

